# Public Safety Bible Verse!



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 19, 2010)

I am starting to seek more enlightenment, knowledge, and forum friends in the spiritual forum...and I want to post a verse that means alot to me and other LEO's, Firefighters, EMT's, and all other Public Safety brothers and sisters!!!  

"Greater love has no one than this, that they lay down thier life for their friends. John 15:13"  

Crackerdave....you are awesome!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 25, 2010)

another one...."Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called the children of God" Matthew 5:9


----------



## Paymaster (May 26, 2010)

Amen to both. Thanks for sharing.


----------

